# Eldar Craftworld Malan'tai



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Now, I originally thought the world was destroyed. But it seemed that it was salvaged. I'm just trying to make sense of it now that its part of lore, rather than make another thread about Matt Ward's bullshit. 

So... We had an Eldar Craftworld that was consumed by the Tyranid "Doom of Malan'tai." However, he somehow did not consume all the spirits. Or... all the spirits were consumed, but when living Eldar tried to fight back they were all killed, but their souls where still in their spirit stones, and the "Doom of Malan'tai didn't know he could consume them or just couldn't.

Or... the one last ditch effort of the Eldar to save the souls in the infinity circuit by putting them back in spirit stones and hiding them before they ran away from the planet. 

Anyhow, what do you think is going on here? It seems like there are enough spirit stones for Purifiers to protect the lifeless Craftworld



And a second note, just how valueble are these souls? Is this an effort to perhaps have an alliance with the Eldar?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

They are valuable to the eldar.
They are valuable to certain Ordo Xenos Inquisitors (Valeria uses them, though not with enough skill to fully utilise them as a Farseer does).

The Inquisition would probably see them as a bargaining chip. There are times you might need the Eldar to do something for them, without it immediately benefitting the eldar.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Its more or less, the biggest bargaining chip the Imperium may have over the Eldar. I'm actually surprised they haven't destroyed the Craftworld. The traditional Imperium would have killed the xenos threat all together. 

I think the most important part of this is that in some way they have accepted the Eldar race in one shape or form.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

chromedog said:


> They are valuable to the eldar.
> They are valuable to certain Ordo Xenos Inquisitors (Valeria uses them, though not with enough skill to fully utilise them as a Farseer does).


No, Valeria uses eldar runes, not spirit stones. And yes, to a limited degree.



ckcrawford said:


> Its more or less, the biggest bargaining chip the Imperium may have over the Eldar. I'm actually surprised they haven't destroyed the Craftworld. The traditional Imperium would have killed the xenos threat all together.
> 
> I think the most important part of this is that in some way they have accepted the Eldar race in one shape or form.


The Inquisition and Grey Knights are far more in the know than your typical Imperial servant. They would understand the value of having such an ally if any, but also consider that this is a way to keep the eldar souls out of the hands of Chaos at the same time. For the GK, it is two minor victories in one.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

OK what I would like to know or see is the rune symbol and color scheme for this craftworld. Does anyone know of it or have an Idea?


----------



## Alex1706 (Sep 15, 2011)

As said above, it is really twofold I think. For one they can use it as a bargaining chip, and they will want to make sure that no Slanesh Deamon or Dark Eldar ever gets his hands on these stones, cause that would be really bad for both Eldar and the Imperium.

The stones are incredibly valuable to the Eldar, since they contain the souls of the dead to protect them from Chaos. It is also very likely that the soulstones of all the defenders that were killed by the Tyranids are on board.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ve not seen any official symbol nor fluff for the craftworld beyond what appeared in the tyranid codex. 

Next edition of Codex: Eldar may contain something new about them but for the time being they are essentially just filler fluff of no real importance beyonf being in a character`s backstory.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't forget that their was a demon excursion lead by a Keeper of Secrets that made their happy way onto Malan'tai, in which it said that he feasted upon the left over soulstones like a fat kid at an all you can eat chocolate cake fest. So that can somewhat answer the fact that not all of the Eldar souls were consumed by the Tyranids.

But as usual, the grey knights have to ruin everything.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Eldar getting owned by the Tyranids then Daemons is a bit too much I think but nonetheless very interesting to read about.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It would be a very brave/foolish Inquisitor whowould try to use Spirit Stones as a bargaining tool with the Eldar. The Eldar would happily have a billion humans die to save a handful of Eldar souls, telling them that you had the souls but you were not going to give them back? Bad idea.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't like the story to start, it took the Tyranid dude months and months to consume them all, all without the knowledge of the Eldar of whats going on...


----------

